
Six Problems with Our Democracy… and Who’s Working to Fix Them - sethbannon
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/28/six-problems-with-our-democracy-and-whos-working-to-fix-them/
======
peterpink0
On Twitter: @ideas4thefuture go to profile page, click on media and scroll
down to document New Domocracy

